# The Kittens Aged 12 Weeks



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Took this earlier, managed to get them all to sit together for a few seconds, lol.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

that is a fabulous pic!!

that was good timing


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Thanks Kay*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww so cute..


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Brilliant pic Selks! Have you been borrowing Kels' blue tack? pmsl Love them all


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

ahhhh they are gorrrgeous  

wish i could ave one lol.....one day aye


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

I WANT THEM 

Totally gorgeous


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great shot Wendy-kitts ain't bad either,any keepers?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*there just brilliant,  can u train mine to sit still long enough to take a nice piccy *


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my word, they are adorable!!! 

Lovely, lovely pic 

xxx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww they're lovely Wendy you are soooooo lucky!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone
Haha, it's amazing what a feather stick can do
Yes Kelly, i'm keeping one of the boys as a show neuter*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the third one along Selks, looks like a blue or silver tabby, what colour is that one?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She's a Black Silver Tabby Chrissy*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooh!!! they are adorable babies and gorgeous colours 
Who are you keeping ????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks May, the 4th one from the left, the big red & white boy I'm hoping to take him to Leeds in September, are you going ?*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh they're all gorgeous Wendy but if I had to choose it would be the little silver.  Which one of them are you keeping?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

OMG how did you get them to all pose like that? They're gorgeous.... especially the silver


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are lovely  How did you manage get them to sit still ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

That is another excellent 'calendar' shot. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Took this earlier, managed to get them all to sit together for a few seconds, lol.*


How do you manage to get them sitting together? Ive been trying for ages without much sucess!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks May, the 4th one from the left, the big red & white boy I'm hoping to take him to Leeds in September, are you going ?*


I tried to guess who you were keeping and guess what I picked the red and white boy too 

He is rather scrummy 
I think I'm going to Leeds .


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Thanks May. He is really nice and a lot heavier than the others, his profile ect is perfect too 
Great, I hope you do come to Leeds*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he is quite big compared to others! 

I do love the reds, the 1st one on left is my favorite


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*He is a big lad Bee, hopefully he'll do well at shows The one you like is Cherios, he's still looking for a home bless him*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oow look at them in a row....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *He is a big lad Bee, hopefully he'll do well at shows The one you like is Cherios, he's still looking for a home bless him*


aww wish I had room for one more  how can he not have somewhere to go? he's so gorgeous!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hold my hands up I always want everyone's kitten, so I take job lot  Its a brilliant photo they are so scrumptious.

Sue


----------

